# Need help with ivman

## teutzz

I have succesfully installed ivan-0.2-r1 using the ebuild included in the package (I also have dbus and hal working; also pure udev system), but i don't have any ideea on how my fstab entrys for instance should look like in order to proper use ivman.

My current fstab look like this:

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.13 2003/07/17 19:55:18 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda5      /boot      reiserfs   noauto,notail      1 1

/dev/hda6      /      reiserfs   noatime,notail      0 1

/dev/hda7      /home      reiserfs   noatime,notail      0 2 

/dev/hda8      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/hda1      /mnt/windows   vfat      users,umask=000         0 0

/dev/hdb1      /mnt/win_1   vfat      noauto,users,umask=000      0 0

/dev/hdb2      /mnt/win_2   vfat      noauto,users,umask=000      0 0

/dev/hdc      /mnt/cdrom1   supermount   fs=auto,dev=/dev/hdc,users,--,ro      0 0

/dev/hdd      /mnt/cdrom2   supermount   fs=auto,dev=/dev/hdd,users,--,ro      0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   supermount   fs=auto,dev=/dev/fd0,--,users,rw      0 0   

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /sys      sysfs      defaults   0 0

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults   0 0   0 0

none         /dev/pts   devpts      defaults   0 0   0 0

```

----------

## eikketk

You shouldnt use supermount and ivman at the same time!!!

I think your fstab looks quite right (except the supermount things!!! they'll break everything, dont use it!). If it doesnt work perfectly, run ivman in non-forked mode and using debug (i.e., edit IvmConfigBase.xml, set fork to false, debug to true), like this:

/etc/init.d/ivman stop

ivman

Then insert a cd, ivman will give some output, talking about mappings and stuff, but I think your fstab doesnt need any mapping, it'll be able to mount without.

If you need mappings, take a look at IvmConfigMappings.xml, read the comments in there.

----------

## teutzz

what should I put instead of supermount?

for cdrom/cdrw iso9660 and for fd0 vfat (i only ue vfat formatted floppies)? 

or auto would just be enough?

----------

## eikketk

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro              0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                 0 0

```

This is just a snippet of my fstab of course.

I have mapped my /dev/hdc to /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 in IvmConfigMappings.xml, so I didnt need to change my fstab (try that using supermount heh  :Laughing: )

By the way: just implemented a new feature  :Smile:  Currently ivman mounts all your cdrom stations, now you can configure it not to mount /dev/hdd (for example) I'll commit to CVS soon.

----------

## teutzz

10x, i'll give it a spin in an hour or so and write back

----------

## evermind

I get ivman working with my DVD/CD drives but I also want my floppy this way. How can I achieve that?

thx

----------

## eikketk

Thats impossible to do using HAL, because floppies give no kernel events and have no partitions on them, I think.

Maybe I'll ask in the hal mailing list, but I'm afraid it wont be possible.

----------

## evermind

Thx I asked me the same but maybe I missed something  :Wink: 

----------

## evermind

If I don't use a loginmanger like gdm or kdm I can put ivman to launch in

~/.xinitrc so it is launched as user

here my question.

How can I start ivman using gdm or sth similar so that it runs as the user

logged in?

thx

----------

## eikketk

Hmm, currently I dotn think thats possible, unless you can put it in some Gnome or KDE profile/autostart thing... Gnome has something alike, dunno about KDE.

I'm going to add setuid-setgid functionalities, so you can start it like ivman --chuid:user:group (or in a config file, dunno yet, I dont like command line args). Hmm, propably I'll have to put config files in ~/.ivman or so too, for real multi-user functionality. Work to do  :Wink: 

----------

## evermind

if you put a script called like your computer in this folder

/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/yourcomputername

```
sudo -u $USER ivman
```

with this content it is possible to launch ivman as a the user logged in

now I just have to write a script which allows only the first user logged in to use ivman. But I think a problem will come up if a user logs in via a XDMCP or just a xnest login they can run the programs with the user who logged in first. Maybee I´m wrong I'll test it when I'm back home

In this file you can stop ivman again if the user is logged off

/etc/X11/gdm/PostSession/yourcomputername

----------

## eikketk

But then you're stuck into using X.

I'd rather suggest to start ivman as a certain user in a certian group, make the mounted dir owned by this user, give the user mountrights, and put all your users that should have access to the mounted things in the group... Didnt test it tough. Initially ivman is written for a single-user system (well, single in time, so only one person using it in X at one time, only one who has access to the hardware)

----------

## teutzz

what if i start at boot, in the edfault run-level?

----------

## eikketk

Thats how people seem to do it. Like me  :Wink: 

----------

## teutzz

great job eikketk works here like a charm, 10X

----------

## eikketk

Nice to hear you got it working  :Smile: 

----------

